# Birdog & MPEG 4; no good



## mraroid (Jun 11, 2006)

This dog won't hunt.....

I was trying to get the folks that make the Birdog meter to build a down loadable .hex file for the D1000 birds. I just got this email from them:

************************************

Dear Mr. Aroid,

Thank you for your email. I'm afraid the BirDog meter is unable to
lock onto 8PSK MPEG 4 transmission. As soon as a new HIGH DEFINITION meter
is available it will be possible to lock onto HD transponders.

Best regards

Natalina

Natalina Tommarello
Technical Assistant

Horizon Global Electronics Limited 
Unit 1, 8 Kinetic Crescent, 
The London & Office Science Park, 
Enfield EN3 7XH 
United Kingdom

Tel: +44 (0)20 8344 8230 
Fax: +44 (0)20 8344 8237

Email: [email protected] 
Web: http://www.horizonhge.com


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Most satellites have MPEG2 transponders. I realize that it stops you from viewing all transponders, but you should still be able to use a Birdog to locate and peak most E* satellites.


----------



## mraroid (Jun 11, 2006)

James Long said:


> Most satellites have MPEG2 transponders. I realize that it stops you from viewing all transponders, but you should still be able to use a Birdog to locate and peak most E* satellites.


Thank you for your post. My interest in the Birdog was that it could positively ID a satellite. Do you think it can still do this with MPEG2 transponders of E* satellites?

Another option I was looking at was a Channel Master 10081FD. Here is one on ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=9741069638&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

I suspect Channel Master knows how to build a quality signal strengh meter. But I don't know.

Do you have any suggestion for a good meter to tune in a D1000 or the E* and other birds used by Dish Network?

Mr. Aroid


----------



## digiblur (Jun 11, 2005)

Actually it has nothing to do with High Definition as they say.... it just can't see the 8PSK signals. 

I bet it will "see" 82W's high definition TP's with no problems (except for the new 8PSK test TP).


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Also, that MPEG-4 statement totally out of base !
Those marketing ppl such technically uneducated. 

DVB tables still the same regardless video PID compression; a modulation is the key - they cannot demodulate Turbo 8PSK signal from Dish and some EVu transponders/satellites.

I can do that for the company - tell them to send a contract to me


----------

